# Hey guys Newbie Skyline mad girl here



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys I am new here I love Skylines I currently drive a VR6 Golf which you can see at the link below, though I am looking to buy myself a nice Liner in the very near future and came across your forum ... any guidelines you can give me on what I should be looking for would be very much appreciated  

Pictures of me and my VW Golf VR6


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Welcome to the forum.



linermadgirl said:


> ..... Liner ......


Oh dear.   

For general information a good place to start would be here


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

linermadgirl, This a pic of you next to your VR6?


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

well I have looked at all the different makes and models but I thought I would ask the experts to see what their opinions were ... didn't mean to offend by calling it a Liner or asking this question ... sorry I thought I would be able to get some decent advice here that's all


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

yes Skymania that's me


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It depends what advice you want I guess. On the whole everyone is pretty helpful and willing to pass on what knowledge they have. You probaly need to give some thought to budget and whether you want a GTS, GTSt/GTT or a GTR and whether it would be an R32, R33 or R34. Once you've got that sorted and a budget it should become clearer what help you need.

Good luck with findng yourself a Skyline (note: no "r" on the end of it)


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Sweetheart youll get lots of advice here , also a good idea is to use the search option  

All new comers ask this question so for regular members it can be a bit repetative  

Do you have a specific model in mind at all to begin with ? or even a budget as this will determin what you can get


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

The term "liner" isnt always appreciated as it makes it sound like a large boat.

This only applies to the R33   

It would be a good idea go to an event , like Jap perf show @Santa pod on the 10th of Oct .

Youll meet plenty of Skyline owners , see first hand all the 
different model's in action , and get a much better idea of what you want/like.


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

linermadgirl said:


> sorry I thought I would be able to get some decent advice here that's all



I can give you some advice........... 



Always try to smile when somebody takes your picture.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Ooooooooooh hellllllllllllllllooooooooooooo  .

Yep, your going to be an instant success here I'm sure  .

Welcome  .

Glen


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Glen You Smoothie you.... 

Linermadgirrrrrrl.... How You Dooin?  

Sorry couldnt resist!

Oh and a Smile in that photo wouldnt have hurt... You look like someone has just ran over your cat!


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi and welcome

Id agree with jay, get yourself along to a show/meet so you can get a proper look the differnent specs available, however be warned no matter which one you end up getting be it GTS / GTR you know fine well after 6 months your going to be modifying it etc .

Best thing is pick the best car that suites you and enjoy it.

Andy


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your advice, sorry if you dont like the name liner its just something i have always called them ....  
As for what im looking for as a start , i personaly like the R33 gts, i find the R32 to old fashion looking and the R34 to rounded, thats just my thoughts so its defo going to be a R33 and i like the sound of the GTS as rear wheel drive=fun  
As for Buget.......well not really that sure what they go for , a decent one anyway, so will look into it abit more as to what they go for then i will sort out what i can spend ...... :smokin: 

I went to the Jap fest at billing last month, where i saw all types of skyline there and then made up my mind from those i saw that the R33 is defo the way to go for me....  

Oh and as for me smiling, yep i guess i should smile, but i was doing the sulty look couldnt you tell....lmao and i dont have a cat so no it hadnt just been run over *note to myself,smile in photos from now on*!! there is some somewhere honest i do smile ....


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

linermadgirl said:


> R34 to rounded


 Thats the first time i've ever heard any one call a 34 rounded , welcome aboard and turst me, you won't regreat buying one 

Andy


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

lmao ....i know what i mean, i like the 34 dont get me wrong but the 33 does it for me in everyway ...(no rude comments now ...lol)
Ok so im a lady i have different ways of explaining what i ment and rounded just came to mind....lol just like old skool comes to mind for the 32


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hehe*



Hope4Sun said:


> Thats the first time i've ever heard any one call a 34 rounded , welcome aboard and turst me, you won't regreat buying one
> 
> Andy


had a few beverages have we mate


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Good luck with findng yourself a Skyline (note: no "r" on the end of it)


  Yep will make a note of that for future posts


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i prefer the word "barge" to describe my R33, or "Sky barge" as all my friends have taken to calling it.

lol

welcome to the forum, i always imagined this lot to be more mature than my previous Punto owners forum, but the sight of a girl in a bikini top has brought out the boys in them.  

Next thing they'll be asking for "more pics "

enjoy

mook


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Next thing they'll be asking for "more pics "
> 
> enjoy
> 
> mook



Hello linermadgirl welcome to the forum, "any more pics"  

Gaz :smokin:


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi linermadgirl must agree with gaz2002.................anymore pics  , go for the old school approach and get a 32GTR you wont regret it,just screams agression to by standards. scorchio


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Ach, the ladies obviously got taste, move over boys R33GTsT it is then  

We all know its gods own choice   :smokin:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> Ooooooooooh hellllllllllllllllooooooooooooo  .


To be said in the stile of Terry Thomas I take it?

Welcome to the forum linermadgirl!

GTS-t defo they way to go, you will love it!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Weeeellllcome my precious.... Welcome! LOL just kidding .. 

Welcome to the forum.... You'llfind loads of useful info if you use the search tool and most of us are pretty helpful.. providing you catch us at the right moment and dont mind a bit of sarcasm on the odd occasion ...... (LETS JUST HOPE BLADEY DOESNT SEE THIS THREAD!!!!!!) hahah 

Not sure if you've driven a skyline .. but if you havent drive one .. and all will clear.!! trust me!! 

Welcome once again .. 

p.s. If you're still confused... I'd be more than happy to take for a ride in mine


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hello - welcome to the forum. 
I always thought the R32 was a bit old school too - you should have a real good look at some normal, fairly standard (as in not show cars) examples and I think you will like the R32 more than you do now. I think the interior of the 32 is really nice too. 

If you do go for an R32, it means you can get a GTR for around £10K for a good one.

Not sure where you come from, but there is a car show in weston super mare this Sunday (weston wheels) there will be a few Skylines there, including mine. If you go and you see a Red R32GTR on split rims - give me a wave and I will let you have a look around it and take you for a spin if your interested. I am sure any of the skyline owners at this show will be willing to show you their cars too. People generally seem to be quite helpful on here.

Cheers
Mart


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I never had this much welcome when I first signed up 

Welcome linermadgirl


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

BBD said:


> I never had this much welcome when I first signed up


What do you expect when you can buy fuel at 4p a litre!


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

> I never had this much welcome when I first signed up


Did you post photos of yourself in a bikini top and short skirt?!!!

Actually, this is probably the wrong forum for that sort of thing...  


Welcome!
As you've no doubt noticed, everybody likes to recommend the particular model of Skyline they currently own...  

Work out your budget first, then look at what you can get for it.

DJ


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Andy Hornsby said:


> To be said in the stile of Terry Thomas I take it?
> 
> Welcome to the forum linermadgirl!
> 
> GTS-t defo they way to go, you will love it!


No more like Austin Powers  .

Glen


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

Funds permitting it has to be either a R33 GTR or V-Spec ! imho the best car for it's money !


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

lol just like old skool comes to mind for the 32 :)[/QUOTE said:


> Funny the R32 has always the reminded me of being the Daddy, the first to do it all! (Banned from Bathurst after three successful seasons, the officals changed the rules to make the car illegal  , First to beat the long held Porsche record at the Nurburg ring  .)
> 
> R33 and R34 are purely derivative.
> 
> oh Hello and Welcome - Nice piccy! :smokin: .


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Crail Loser said:


> Ach, the ladies obviously got taste, move over boys R33GTsT it is then
> 
> 
> > lol.....  Nice to here you think i have taste, and nice car btw,


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismoalex said:


> Weeeellllcome my precious.... Welcome! LOL just kidding .. Welcome to the forum.. most of us are pretty helpful.. providing you catch us at the right moment and dont mind a bit of sarcasm on the odd occasion ...Not sure if you've driven a skyline ..
> p.s. If you're still confused... I'd be more than happy to take for a ride in mine


Your ok i dont mind abit of sarcasm ...lol, i wont get offended so dont worry ...yes i have driven a skyline b4 and thats why i want one sooooo bad, once driven never forgotten comes to mind for me  
And thanks for the offer to take me for a ride, very kind of you  



GTR MART~ im from east anglia, so bit far for me, but u never know , if i go i will give you a wave and say hello ...


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

D-J said:


> Did you post photos of yourself in a bikini top and short skirt?!!!
> 
> Actually, this is probably the wrong forum for that sort of thing...


lmao~As it goes it wasnt myself that posted that pic of me in my bikini top by my car, if i remember rightly it was SKY-MANIA that nicked it off my feature page and posted it up here!!!!!  

Thanks for all the welcomes guys and the advice you have given me , still liking the R33 GTS skyline (note not liner ..  )


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

linermadgirl said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes guys and the advice you have given me


Glad the following people have been able to help:
Skymaniar
Deanor
Jay-R32r
Martin Fr
Tokyor
ZXSpectrummer
Caobother
Hope4Sunner
Pauler Creeder
Mookistarer
Gaz2002er
Scorchio69er
Crail Losererererer
Andyer Hornsbyer
Nisomer Alexer
Gt-marter
BerBerDer
D-Jer
Pober
GavGTRr
       er


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

She's learning already  

Got plans to modify the Skyline when you get it then?

Edit - PMSL @ John


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

Before i bought my R33 GTR i did test drive an R33 GTS, for me it just did not have the power i wanted, plus i love the flared rear arches on the GTR, fair enough, this is just my opinion, but i would definatly say save up that bit extra and go GTR over GTS.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Linermadgirl.... nice pic...   
Where abouts in Herts are you from?? I'm from Dunstable and I know there are a few others around the area that drive Skylards... we will have to try and make it over to one of those Herts meets.... what are they like where and when are they held??? Is it the usual saxo brigade...  
I would be more than happy to take you out  in my car that is  you can take my 500 ish bhp R33 gtr v-spec purple beast out for a spin if you like.... mind the bumps potholes and STUPID speed humps tho as my do-luck front valance is pretty damn low... :smokin:


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats the worst chat up line I've heard in a long time.   Is it me or has everyone suddenly had a change in mental age.lol

I think you would look great in a ....well nice black R32 GTR well if it wasn't broken @ the mo. Oh god that's even worse isn't it ???  lol

Welcome


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Transformer said:


> Linermadgirl.... nice pic...
> Where abouts in Herts are you from?? I'm from Dunstable and I know there are a few others around the area that drive Skylards... we will have to try and make it over to one of those Herts meets.... what are they like where and when are they held??? Is it the usual saxo brigade...
> I would be more than happy to take you out  in my car that is  you can take my 500 ish bhp R33 gtr v-spec purple beast out for a spin if you like.... mind the bumps potholes and STUPID speed humps tho as my do-luck front valance is pretty damn low... :smokin:


ha ha talk about rolling the carpet out!! lol


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

linermadgirl said:


> , i personaly like the R33 gts, i find the R32 to old fashion looking and the R34 to rounded, thats just my thoughts so its defo going to be a R33
> I went to the Jap fest at billing last month, where i saw all types of skyline there and then made up my mind from those i saw that the R33 is defo the way to go for me....


I've had my r33 for a week and a bit now, and apart from the price of headlight bulbs    (sore point) its absolutely amazing. The drive is amazing as I've just found out on a 130 miles trip down the a roads this morning and when you park up you can't help but look back at it, with those fat arches and big wheels!!! The response you get from other road users is good as well.

Good luck and hope you find a decent one


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

simonas said:


> I've had my r33 for a week and a bit now, and apart from the price of headlight bulbs    (sore point) its absolutely amazing. The drive is amazing as I've just found out on a 130 miles trip down the a roads this morning and when you park up you can't help but look back at it, with those fat arches and big wheels!!! The response you get from other road users is good as well.
> 
> Good luck and hope you find a decent one



ps..... welcome to the board


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Just being friendly.....


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

> Just being friendly.....


Yeah yeah yeah....!

"Hey there linermadgirl,
Fancy a ride in my throbbing purple beast?
Do you know what they say about guys with big exhaust pipes?
Etc, etc, etc."

   

DJ


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

d-J,

Now you're just being friendly_*er*_


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Boom boom!  

DJ


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Transformer said:


> Linermadgirl.... nice pic...
> Where abouts in Herts are you from?? I'm from Dunstable and I know there are a few others around the area that drive Skylards... we will have to try and make it over to one of those Herts meets.... what are they like where and when are they held??? Is it the usual saxo brigade...
> I would be more than happy to take you out  in my car that is  you can take my 500 ish bhp R33 gtr v-spec purple beast out for a spin if you like.... mind the bumps potholes and STUPID speed humps tho as my do-luck front valance is pretty damn low... :smokin:



lol..... nice to be friendly isnt it, cant have to many friends in the world im always told that ...... i live near you as it goes, im just out of baldock.... the herts meets are ok not all that big tho, mind you the last one (last weekend) we had 4 skylines turn up.....!!!
Never driven a GTR as it goes only a GTS, would be intresting to feel the difference in them both....  but am i not right in saying that you loose a percentage of the power in the GTR as its 4 wheel drive ??
Im pretty good at missing potholes and speed humps, i just drive across feilds...  (only joking !!) theres so many of them you have to be aware of them dont ya , dont know why we bother paying road tax...!!! *moan over  *


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

D-J said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....!
> 
> "Hey there linermadgirl,
> Fancy a ride in my throbbing purple beast?
> ...



Now now....EASY tiger  lol


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> d-J,
> 
> Now you're just being friendly_*er*_


    Like it .......lol your never going to let me live this one down are you ......!!!!


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you know what they say about guys with big exhaust pipes?

Funny you should say that D-J... I have a standard 1 inch pee-shooter...  exhaust that is!!!     


Anyway ignore this lot Linermadgirl  a bunch of kids!!    
As I said you are more than welcome to take her out for a spin.... me and you with our GTRs off into the sunset... what dreams are made off...    

Please excuss me while I wipe the slime of my keyboard.... got bags of slime me


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Transformer said:


> me and you with our GTRs off into the sunset... what dreams are made of...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

linermadgirl said:


> your never going to let me live this one down are you


errrrrrr. Nope. Never


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

D-J said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....!
> 
> "Hey there linermadgirl,
> Fancy a ride in my throbbing purple beast?
> ...


I believe the answer to that question is



















































































Small injectors!      

Sorry D-J(er) - But I just couldn't ressist!


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

> Small injectors!


Jeezuss.... the jokes on this thread are going from bad to worse(r)!   

DJ


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> errrrrrr. Nope. Never



Ok Ok i can handle that, errrrrrrrrrrrrr lets get them all out now shall we...the errrrrrrrrrr's that is


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Pikey said:


>


lmao @ that  





D-J said:


> Jeezuss.... the jokes on this thread are going from bad to worse(r)!
> 
> DJ


Nicely got in there DJ :smokin:


----------



## dave k (May 13, 2004)

Hi linermadgirl,
just another offer here for you to have a spin in a v-spec r33........if you're ever about in the north oxfordshire area give me a shout and I'll oblige !!


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave K.... get outta here!!
Thats my line(r)...


----------



## dave k (May 13, 2004)

no harm in a bit of friendly competition !! I'll always try a 1 line(r)


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks dave .......very kind of you, i should take you all up on your offers , i could be driving skylines for the whole weekend, now that sounds like a plan to me,if i can drive one of each model then im bound to make up my mind easier... :smokin: 




Transformer said:


> Dave K.... get outta here!!
> Thats my line(r)...


You just had to get that (r) in there didnt ya....


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

dave k said:


> no harm in a bit of friendly competition !! I'll always try a 1 line(r)



 Dont you bloody start on that 2....!!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

The Skyline GTR is not permanent 4WD  

It has a system called ATESSA which senses when theres a loss of traction and transfers uptp 50% of the power to the front wheels accordingly


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

You need to test drive a SERIOUSLY good looking liner like mine ! a Veilside R33 GT-R, it looks the nads and it seriously quick to match ! but the isle of man is a long way from your neck of the woods.

If you give me your email address i will send you a picture of my beast (car that is) :->


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

pob said:


> ..... good looking *liner* like mine !


Oh no!    Anoth*er* one!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Oh no!    Anoth*er* one!



Yay  im not the only oner am i


----------



## umr4n (Aug 26, 2004)

the r33 gtr is the best one to go for. in the midnight purple colour.


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

umr4n said:


> the r33 gtr is the best one to go for. in the midnight purple colour.


Don't you mean Deep Marine Blue,  

Tim


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

lol

what a bit of flesh can do to a mns tping skills

oh and welcome linergirl

oh im in scotland were the real men stay

K


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

lol , its all that sky-mania's fault he nicked my pic and posted it here , and hasnt been back since  lol

Is it now a battle of colours then....... 

I need to drive the different types 1st and choose if i want a 32, 33 or 34 then worry about the colour   

Still liking the 33 just need to drive a gtr, so i can see how it differs from the gts.....


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

> lol , its all that sky-mania's fault he nicked my pic and posted it here , and hasnt been back since  lol


Muhahaha*r*!!  

Nice pic by the way! :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Found this pic on your site...










...The owner of a 'Liner' committing the deadly sin    

Tut tut!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Aha and he appears...as if by magic  :smokin: 

Thanks glad you like it


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Hes off again stealing pics.......  

ha ha .....yes that be rick, you wouldnt believe the hassel he had taking that headlight out.......lmao, could have got 3 runs in by the time he had done that .......  :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

linermadgirl said:


> Aha and he appears...as if by magic  :smokin:
> 
> Thanks glad you like it


LOL! Hey hey! great body work... your car's not bad either!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

skymania said:


> LOL! Hey hey! great body work... your car's not bad either!



  y thnaks upi if you cant tell ive been on the beers tonight , had a good few many to much as it goes....but hey its friday nite so y not at  
You is trouble skymania arnt u


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

deano said:


> The Skyline GTR is not permanent 4WD
> 
> It has a system called ATESSA which senses when theres a loss of traction and transfers uptp 50% of the power to the front wheels accordingly


Well done Deano, you managed to post the first sensible informative post on this thread with no inuendo or offers of a ride at all.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

By the way linermadgirl, what you really want is a Trophy blue R33 GTST with 18" alloys , a good body kit and some tastefull mods under the bonnet.........................................................................................................LIKE MINE!!   

Edited to say

I'd offer you a ride but my wife would kill me so if you want a go you'll have to buy it.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Offe(r) still stands.....  

You can take me, sorry I meant my ca(r) out fo(r) a spin wheneve(r) you like(r)...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

linermadgirl said:


> y thnaks upi if you cant tell ive been on the beers tonight , had a good few many to much as it goes....but hey its friday nite so y not at
> You is trouble skymania arnt u


I is indeed!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Transformer said:


> Offe(r) still stands.....
> 
> You can take me, sorry I meant my ca(r) out fo(r) a spin wheneve(r) you like(r)...


  So many 'R's in a one line(r)  lol

I might just have to take u up on that then  See if i enjoy the gtr more than i did the gts :smokin:


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

turbob12 said:


> By the way linermadgirl, what you really want is a Trophy blue R33 GTST with 18" alloys , a good body kit and some tastefull mods under the bonnet.........................................................................................................LIKE MINE!!
> Edited to say
> I'd offer you a ride but my wife would kill me so if you want a go you'll have to buy it.


Sounds nice  any pics  


Skymania.... i just knew that its written all over you


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Been away from the forum for a day or so and had missed this thread... Having read all the welcomes, one image sprang to mind for Linermadgirl's arrival...










Theres a lot of Bee's in these here parts 

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

PMSL @ that dan0h!!! brilliant!! 

Sums it up perfectly

p.s - Im the big fat one, top right, in that pic   Not that I am fat or anything


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*T/S*

GOLD......

R32 gtr


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)




----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

turbob12 said:


> Well done Deano, you managed to post the first sensible informative post on this thread with no inuendo or offers of a ride at all.


Although the spelling was wrong... Its actually ATTESA-ETS 

Advanced Total Traction Engineering System for All Electronic Torque Split


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

*It goes a little something like this*



turbob12 said:


>


I suppose a wash would have made it look a bit better, can't remember who took this picture but I lifted it of theyre site, cheers


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

dan0h said:


> Been away from the forum for a day or so and had missed this thread... Having read all the welcomes, one image sprang to mind for Linermadgirl's arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nail on the head Dan

Funniest bit though is you can guarantee the person at the other end of the keyboard looks nothing like the one in the pic.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

The question is "is she fit"????


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Tim said:


> Nail on the head Dan
> 
> Funniest bit though is you can guarantee the person at the other end of the keyboard looks nothing like the one in the pic.


Maybe I'm becoming an old fart overnight (even though Im "only" 26) but I wonder if this "bees and honey" thing is due to Skylines getting cheaper and thus owners getting younger, or whether we ultimately all just immature boys when it comes to a lady appearing on the forum.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Durzel said:


> Maybe I'm becoming an old fart overnight (even though Im "only" 26) but I wonder if this "bees and honey" thing is due to Skylines getting cheaper and thus owners getting younger, or whether we ultimately all just immature boys when it comes to a lady appearing on the forum.


I don't think it's the fact a lady has appeared. Calendar Girl, Booty-licious, Andrea, SkylineGirl, Chens, Julia Bywaters etc. I think it's more the overuse of doubel-entendre and the way it has been allowed to continue and perpetuate.

As far as immature boys I hope not. There are other forums that pander to this and I, along with a lot of others, choose not to use them. 

End of thread methinks!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

turbob12 said:


>


Very nice looking motor you have there  
So by that post earlier on is it for sale? and whats the full spec on it if im still allowed to be on here


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

turbob12 said:


> I suppose a wash would have made it look a bit better, can't remember who took this picture but I lifted it of theyre site, cheers


Thats my female mechanics car next to you m8, chances are it was her or one of her pals who took the pic Les.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

female mechanic, hmm need to pay a vistit sooner than i thought 

K


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

female mechanic, hmm need to pay a vistit sooner than i thought. when did you take yer on

K


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Oi, its entirly because of that attitude we are taking her on, we have a lot of female customers and I would like them to feel at ease in my place of work. Hopefully a female mechanic will be a step in the right direction  

Of course she is buxom and pretty but thats beside the point :smokin:


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

female customers pah, is that what you told Kim

so whens the calendar shoot, i can help, ill do the lighting

most likely see ya next week then

K


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

turbob12 said:


> Well done Deano, you managed to post the first sensible informative post on this thread with no inuendo or offers of a ride at all.


Thats cos he aint got a skybus anymore !!

   

It woulda been right up Madgirls alley (if you pardon the double entendre Hoops) sprayed that butch shade of Pandas Ahse Yellow !!!!

    

Note that I have been good for a couple of days !!!

J.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Crail Loser said:


> Thats my female mechanics car next to you m8, chances are it was her or one of her pals who took the pic Les.


A female mechanic?, is that a mechanic that services females then?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Err, no, I like to do that myself


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Female Mechanic..*

Kim, Kim, guess what Marc said on the forum last night...


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Crail Loser said:


> Err, no, I like to do that myself


LOL  . Is that what your doing when Kev or Billy says your "out with a customer"

Anyway good luck for the wedding, I'll give you a phone tomorrow, I need to speak to you about a couple of things.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Jeez, talk about a thread going off topic


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Topic???

Do they still make them then??

I used to love em, but you only ever see em in boxes of celebrations at xmas.

Personally I luv xmas, and its not long now.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Nuts have got no right being in a chocolate bar!! I prefer the truffles or maltesers.

I will however conceed that it is getting close to Xmas and I also love it  

Oops, that could have been an inuendo there, I should have said I love Xmas (and IT of course)


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

...lol at you lot ,oh well if i cant beat em, join em......  anyone remember them sweets called pacers, looked like a pack of chewits, but where minty and green and white stripped ??/ i could kill for some of them its been years :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

linermadgirl said:


> oh well if i cant beat em, join em......  anyone remember them sweets called pac*er*s


  I knew it would have an *er* in it somewhere


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Kim, Kim, guess what Marc said on the forum last night...


lol,  saying nowt.

Never mind pacers, what about "nutties" I loved em, fudge wrapped in peanuts, looked like some form of doggie poo but tasted great


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> I knew it would have an *er* in it somewhere




   I fell straight into that one didnt i, and i didnt even notice that lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Crail Loser said:


> I loved em, fudge wrapped in peanuts, looked like some form of doggie poo but tasted great



Oh dear......


Alarm bells are ringing..........


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

linermadgirl said:


> I fell straight into that one didnt i, and i didnt even notice that



I could be incredibly rude here......


.............buuuuut I'll save that for later !!!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Here Bladey












     

Its a shame you are so homophobic you could deny lifes little pleasure such as nuts and fudge  I suppose this attitude also restricts you from the inclusion of any "fruit" in your diet as well


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

bladerider said:


> I could be incredibly rude here......
> 
> 
> .............buuuuut I'll save that for later !!!



lol trust you to think of it that way .....

........... what you up 2 later then , could get abit worrying !!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Shock Horror - the GTR forum gets humor injection!!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

I knew bladey couldnt resist

buisness as usual then

K


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Pmsl at this thread

The poor girl signs on for some advice and gets a record 8 pages in response over the course of 4 days    

Sod it ill join in then 
R32 all the way 
choc coated peanuts or raisins
oh and old is good !!!!!!  
JAY


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry mate,

"Old" isnt necessarily "Good" !!!

http://www.shortnews.com/web/id/9453/u_id/56602/start.cfm

     

All she wants for Xmas is something warm in her box !!!

pmsl


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

well it certainly looks like she's received a warm hand on her entrance


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

PMSL!! Thats sick dude


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

This has to be the most avtive thread I'v seen for a looooooong while.....

Welcome to the board BTW and yes the 33 is best but I'd go for a GTR if you can, Silver is a good choice


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Welcome to the forum,

I am a lady who owns a Skyline. Been away from the forum (hols!) 

Hope you find the car you're looking for!

Rgds
Claire
:smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Booty-licious said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> I am a lady who owns a Skyline. Been away from the forum (hols!)
> 
> ...


Or get someone to give you one ...  

Is that a double-entendre or what, eh


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*New*

Bloody hell, everyone is acting like virgins ( Glen has an excuse ) 

At least she is not 16 like the other girl that joined, it was worrying for the people who were chatting her up.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

hello... 

and do you ever pop over to www.vr6oc.com??


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

MattPayne said:


> hello...
> 
> and do you ever pop over to www.vr6oc.com??


Yes i am on that board, joined it when i brought my vr6, so are you on there ??

Thanks for the welcome claire  

Ive decieded that your all rude buggers on here :smokin: , and no im not 16, wish i was sometimes tho would love to go back to school and do better in my exams instead of mucking about like i did  , and i dont even want to know who was trying to chat up the young one i think i can guess....lol


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> Bloody hell, everyone is acting like virgins ( Glen has an excuse )


Imao @ that , poor glen ....


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

PMSL bladey you are a nutter
Thats my wife in that news clip !!
I was paying for her to come over it has now been scuppered by social services    
JAY


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

yep, im on there... Skyline_matt  surprisingly! I live down the road from Tommy and CupraT (Black Highline people) say hello when i next turn up at one of thier meets... im faily noticable - im the one in the R32 



linermadgirl said:


> Yes i am on that board, joined it when i brought my vr6, so are you on there ??
> 
> Thanks for the welcome claire
> 
> Ive decieded that your all rude buggers on here :smokin: , and no im not 16, wish i was sometimes tho would love to go back to school and do better in my exams instead of mucking about like i did  , and i dont even want to know who was trying to chat up the young one i think i can guess....lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

MattPayne said:


> ... im faily noticable - im the one in the R32 with very red cheeks, a slightly embaressed look and raging hormones



I hate it when me hormones !!

    

Later.................


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

bladerider said:


> I hate it when me hormones !!
> 
> 
> 
> Later.................



Touche Big man... 

but at least i know which side of the fence my car sits on...  



> Audi TT Roadster has won the inaugural Australian Gay Car Of The Year award,





> Other finalists included Mazda's RX-8 coupe, which came a close second, Audi Allroad


  you got a gay car, you got a gay car 

http://www.drive.com.au/news/articl...-new/news/general/2004/08/27/FFX8P9X7DYD.html


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

MattPayne said:


> yep, im on there... Skyline_matt  surprisingly! I live down the road from Tommy and CupraT (Black Highline people) say hello when i next turn up at one of thier meets... im faily noticable - im the one in the R32



Will do, ive met tommy and that had a intresting drive to the pod not so long ago with them....lol, will say hi if i see you ,if not im sure u will spot me normally the only girl in the vr6 line-up


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

also pmsl @ you and bladerider


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

They must be mad,

They also voted for a Holden Monaro - thats meant to be a butch as an australian rugby teams boot locker !!!

Who'd of thought I would ever have to use Audi PR as a defence "The gay community tends to be early adopters of fashion, technology and trends, so it's certainly a big compliment"

Obviously I just happen to be one step ahead of the rest of you. If im in front though I hope I dont look too much like a sheep, not after all your court cases Matt !!!

       

J.


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2003)

where are these meets in Herts then?

I'm from Watford and know a few boys round here that wouldn't mind turning up. Where all in Skylines (or Liners). Whens the next one?

Cheers Matt


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!    

"were all in *Liners*"

Still being from Dunstable I would be intersted in a meet.....

Mid you I'm not quite as posh as those St.Albans lot...


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2003)

what about "we're all in Liners" 

"mid you" or "Mind You"


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Rand ere its mid u fank u....  

Liners are boats.... as mentioned earlier on the post most people inc me hate them being called liners....


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll second that, or third or ......


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Transformer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> "were all in *Liners*"
> 
> ...


Wot about us Harpenden lot  

I'm up for a meet...when my skyline arrives that is! (Hopefully next wk).
T
p.s. also female but no not prepared to post a picture...must be why I didn't get the same welcome when I arrived, LOL!


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

"p.s. also female"

Well in that case....

Heeelllllooooooooooo how u dooiiiin.....  :smokin: 

Harpenden aye.... blimey the rich and famous own Skylines....  
Posh bird    

So someone sort something out so we can all meet... please dont leave it to me to organise as I have trouble arranging me own lunch for the day....  

I think there are a few guys from mk area as well... and I do know a few Evo owners locally if we need to make up numbers.....

Location and date then please peeps....

Cheers..... Pedro

P.s. Post us a pic then Tonigmr2..... or general description would be nice....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sadly for you I'm married! Heh heh.

It'd be good to do a general Herts/Beds/Bucks thing don't ya think?
trying to think of somewhere suitable...
hmmn

Few thoughts...
Hatfield Galleria
Near snowdome place in MK
Some M1 services..

OK out of thoughts, someone else chuck in  
T


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

How did I miss this, Oh well better to be late than never or so I wish  

I think you should have the meet near essex but`s that`s just my thought on the matter lol.

Lee


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

She can model next to my car any day ....Ive got a couple at Hot Import nights Lined up ....and the cars looking lurvely ..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Gary you saddo

    

J.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

hehe lol she,s a cracker m8 ...I dont care any more Ive got my ride back and have nearly run her in .....and grinning like a teen with out spots at the disco


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Just found this thread! God knows how I missed it?  

Well at least its a friendly epic 10 page thread this time!  

So can we count on all you friendly people showing your 
Skyline love and coming along to the UK largest Skyline 
meet? 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=27132

Or are you all too worried that Madgirl will find out your all
fat, bald ond over 50?   LoL  

Hopefully see you ALL there!  (That means YOU)


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im not over 50 !!!!!


----------



## zbloke'sgirl (Aug 15, 2003)

*Heheheheheheeeeeeeeeee*

 
...I'm still a young witch...  
...(spells working well..hope they work as well when i hit my 40's)...


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

blimey guys you're all like dogs on heat ... me n Paula (skylinemadgirl) are up for a meet I may even let her drive


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh buggar..... the boyfriend!!!!    

Hi mate....  Lets get a meet sorted then..... just gotta change me plugs though as reading another post looks like my HKS plugs are crap and Dangermouse.... 

Oh and by the way I'm not 50 am on the portly side an admittedly I'm struggling to cover my scalp with hair..... BUT I'm not 50....


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Scott said:


> Just found this thread! God knows how I missed it?
> 
> Or are you all too worried that Madgirl will find out your all
> fat, bald ond over 50?   LoL
> ...


I wouldnt think that ..!!! :smokin: 

Be nice to meet up with you all tho so defo up for this ...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Scott you tart!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Transformer said:


> Where abouts in Herts are you from?? I'm from Dunstable and I know there are a few others around the area that drive Skylards...
> I would be more than happy to take you out  in my car that is  you can take my 500 ish bhp R33 gtr v-spec purple beast out for a spin if you like.... mind the bumps potholes and STUPID speed humps tho as my do-luck front valance is pretty damn low... :smokin:


And at this meet can i still take your purple beast out for a spin......would love to see the difference between the GTR and GTS for myself


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Transformer said:


> Rand ere its mid u fank u....
> 
> Liners are boats.... as mentioned earlier on the post most people inc me hate them being called liners....




SORRY   

 Will never call it one again i promise ...!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

> just gotta change me plugs though as reading another post looks like my HKS plugs are crap and Dangermouse


I've gotta change my plugs too ... now I am running the boost controller it really doesn't like it ... I have been told the HKS ones are rubbish ... the Greddy ones are the one to go for, a little more expensive though at £18 each, mine are going in shortly I will tell you how they perform


----------



## Transformer (Apr 6, 2004)

Course you can madgirl (notice the lack of Liner)..... once I've done the plugs.... 
Let us know how you get on with yours Mr.sky1ine as I heard the NGK were sup to be good as well.... havent heard anything bout the greddy ones... keep us updated....

As long as dont call it one of those boat things...


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Transformer said:


> Course you can..... once I've done the plugs....
> 
> As long as dont call it one of those boat things...


Thanks ....Like i said before i promise never ever again...


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2003)

make sure the're set to 0.8 Mr Sky1ine, else there miss like hell


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

> As long as dont call it one of those boat things


oops ... best not look at my number plate then 



> make sure the're set to 0.8 Mr Sky1ine, else there miss like hell


I was told they don't need setting they are already done ... thanks for the advice I will make sure they are set right


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Mr Sky1ine said:


> oops ... best not look at my number plate then




lmao yes best not


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

And wonder who help me pick it too ^ 
|


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

PMSL! Now your for it Linermad girl!!!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

skymania said:


> PMSL! Now your for it Linermad girl!!!



What i do


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

Looks like Holy Grail..............

Run awaaaaaay !!!!!!!!!

lol

J.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lol u guys crack me up!! 

but id react the same way!!

so any news of whats happend to this girl? did she buy a liner?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Amazing how many posts a pretty lady can produce


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

No she hasn't got a liner ... in fact we're thinking of getting an Evo instead as I already have a Skyline, but no racing for Paula for a little bit ... not while she's carrying my baby


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

so the nurse outfit has proven to be successful at least once then


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

lmao it certainly has indeed  .... though it's gonna be me wearing it in June


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

lol i may still get one ,one day but would be nice to have a evo and a skyline then we can swap, and race each other....... tho as he said no racing for me at the mo, tho i will be back after june


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

And the nurses outfit was a sucess more than once


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

hello*er* again*er*


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

oh no here we go(er)


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi and welcome to the board.


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

oh no not u again(er) lol... u will never let me live that down will you


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol*er*


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

*Paula and Rick*

Happy new year,


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

hey Ged same goes to you, look forward to catching up again when the shows start ... oh did you like the cd mate ?


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Yep happy new year to you to, hope you had a good one


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Mr Sky1ine said:


> hey Ged same goes to you, look forward to catching up again when the shows start ... oh did you like the cd mate ?



Yes thanks Rick, its good stuff


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll let you know when the new CD is out then


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Cheers mate, you have my address so you can stick one in the post


----------



## D4mou (Jan 1, 2005)

i have a 33 gts wicked fun and the sound is awesome but wateva you buy you wont be dissapointed


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

lol someone didn't read the whole thread through


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

linermadgirl said:


> And the nurses outfit was a sucess more than once


Cough and splutter smiley please!!! And a boing!! for good measure


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

You know the score


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

1 - 0 to you I believe


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

So as not to appear rude due to all those before me . . .


"Welcome"


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mr Sky1ine said:


> 1 - 0 to you I believe


To me. Yes, I believe it is. :smokin:


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

Howsie said:


> To me. Yes, I believe it is. :smokin:


how do you figure that ? 

I think it's more like 1 - 0 to me it's my baby baking in there


----------

